# Nicolas Cage = Dreadful



## DRINK? (Oct 17, 2007)

Thinking about conair thread and is there anyone out there as bad as this hobo....his voice is one that I imagine plays on the loud speakers in hell on some endless loop, he is always trying to come across as a deep thinker, mystical and strong though can't think of any film where he doesn't spoil the whole thing...agreed?


----------



## Pieface (Oct 17, 2007)

He really gets on my tits too actually....

Although he's been in some amazing films - Leaving Las Vegas, Raising Arizona, Wild at Heart.

I'm conflicted as he doesn't ruin those films for me at all.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 17, 2007)

one of his best film Bringing Out the Dead (1999)

edit:
to add 8MM was good
Snake Eyes
It Could Happen to You 
Trapped in Paradise


----------



## The Groke (Oct 17, 2007)

Started good, went bad.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Oct 17, 2007)

Sean Penn is far, far worse than Nicolas Cage and that mugging fucker has an oscar.


----------



## Pieface (Oct 17, 2007)

It's that plaintive look he constantly wears.  It makes me want to batter him.

And yet he's in all these good films.  I hate this quandary


----------



## g force (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep he's a strange one alright...utterly brilliant in the films PieEye mentions but at other times can be utterly awful. His fanboy version of Ghostrider wasn't bad, even Face/Off was passable fun but the rest is


----------



## Pieface (Oct 17, 2007)

that's the look /\/\/\/\

Gah!  I loathe it!!!


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 17, 2007)

It's like he's trying too hard though even the films of his which I did like...LLV being the main...when I watch them now see the same stuff going on which puts me off


----------



## The Groke (Oct 17, 2007)

g force said:
			
		

> His fanboy version of Ghostrider wasn't bad, :




I was with you until this bit.

Ghostrider was a whole new kind of horrible.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 17, 2007)

Shit now. Had nowhere left to go after Vampire's Kiss and Raising Arizona.


----------



## Pieface (Oct 17, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> I was with you until this bit.
> 
> Ghostrider was a whole new kind of horrible.



that was horrific.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 17, 2007)

DRINK? said:
			
		

> Thinking about conair thread and is there anyone out there as bad as this hobo....his voice is one that I imagine plays on the loud speakers in hell on some endless loop, he is always trying to come across as a deep thinker, mystical and strong though can't think of any film where he doesn't spoil the whole thing...agreed?



Nonsense...  I actually think he's quality.  I love it how he does stuff like conair but also does great stuff like adaptation or lord of war...


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2007)

He's great, if a bit monotone


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Oct 17, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Nonsense...  I actually think he's quality.  I love it how he does stuff like conair but also does great stuff like adaptation or lord of war...



Forgot all about Lord of War, he was great in that.  As he was in Face Off.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2007)

Adaption was pretty good too.


----------



## rich! (Oct 17, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> He really gets on my tits too actually....
> 
> Although he's been in some amazing films - Leaving Las Vegas, Raising Arizona, Wild at Heart.
> 
> I'm conflicted as he doesn't ruin those films for me at all.



The only good thing about Leaving Las Vegas is that he dies in it. I found myself wishing he was a method actor about three times a minute in that scene. Really, there are films that should only be made as three-minute shorts - if that - and LLV is definitely one of them. "He's an executive, he has a drinking problem, he gets sacked, he gets drunk with a hooker and then he dies.". Actually, that was too much content.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 17, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Adaption was pretty good too.




Oh yes. I think that's the best thing he's been in. He's not being shoehortned into Handsome Leading Man role there.


----------



## g force (Oct 17, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> I was with you until this bit.
> 
> Ghostrider was a whole new kind of horrible.



Nah it was just throwaway pap - never intended to be anything other than that. Better that than X-Men or Fantastic Four.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 17, 2007)

g force said:
			
		

> Nah it was just throwaway pap - never intended to be anything other than that. Better that than X-Men or Fantastic Four.




But it was _shit_ throwaway pap.

Obviously I completely disagree with you on the X-Men thing as well.

 


Fantastic 4? Yeah, fair enough.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 17, 2007)

All downhill since Raising Arizona


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Oh yes. I think that's the best thing he's been in. He's not being shoehortned into Handsome Leading Man role there.



I think that's the thing with him - he's good at playing slightly off the wall, strange, OTT characters - "Wild at Heart", "Raising Arizona", "Con Air" - but put him into something where he has to be a handsome Hollywood leading man and he's lost. Basically he's a character actor rather a leading actor. 

Be interesting to see what he does in his later years.


----------



## Pieface (Oct 17, 2007)

XMen was so much better than Ghostrider! 



> The only good thing about Leaving Las Vegas is that he dies in it. I found myself wishing he was a method actor about three times a minute in that scene. Really, there are films that should only be made as three-minute shorts - if that - and LLV is definitely one of them. "He's an executive, he has a drinking problem, he gets sacked, he gets drunk with a hooker and then he dies.". Actually, that was too much content.



Elisabeth Shue acts the sox off him in that...


----------



## vauxhallmum (Oct 17, 2007)

too right
that stoooopid voice
bleah
he looks like his has cheesey pants


----------



## Neva (Oct 17, 2007)

He's complete cock. 


Worst. Remake. Ever.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 17, 2007)

rumble fish


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2007)

Neva said:
			
		

> He's complete cock.
> 
> 
> Worst. Remake. Ever.



Couldn't get the sound up but I assume that it is "The Wicker Man".

Can't bring myself to watch it - I try not to criticise films if I haven't seen them but to be honest if it ain't got "The Landlord's Daughter" in it or Edward Woodward screaming "Jesus. No!" then it is not "The Wicker Man" I'm looking for!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2007)

it's a pile of steaming shit. Even if it had been a top notch film, it would have suffered from the fact that the original is perfect and really couldn't be remade


----------



## The Groke (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> it's a pile of steaming shit. Even if it had been a top notch film, it would have suffered from the fact that the original is perfect and really couldn't be remade



You said it beautifully! 

Agree with you whole heartedly - some films just don't need remaking and that is one of them


----------



## loud 1 (Oct 17, 2007)

weatherman was good.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 17, 2007)

He's shite, Nicolas Cage always seams to play, well, Nicolas Cage


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 17, 2007)

as much as i have tried in the past , i really cant stand him , however i did enjoy ' Lord of War '


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 17, 2007)

Vampires kiss is a favorate of mine, so I can forgive some of his other works. 


What is that shit where he is an angel?


----------



## ScallyWag II (Oct 17, 2007)

loud 1 said:
			
		

> weatherman was good.


 
I didn't like that at all, Lord of War.  I quite enjoyed National Treasure though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2007)

ScallyWag II said:
			
		

> I didn't like that at all, Lord of War.  I quite enjoyed National Treasure though



Not seen Lord of War but I'm afraid I hated "National Treasure". Mind you I did see it on a flight which is probably not the best circumstances but I really wanted a good, brainless, fun thriller type movie and I just found it really dull.


----------



## strung out (Dec 24, 2008)

Why is it he plays cunts in all of them?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 24, 2008)

The bees! They are in my eyes!


----------



## strung out (Dec 24, 2008)

i think i'm going to vote for Face Off btw


----------



## mauvais (Dec 24, 2008)

That one where he was an ambulance driver was pretty shit. And the one about snuff films. Oh and that recent one where there's not even a happy ending with his stupid serious face trying to vom out something meaningful. AND the one which I might have just imagined tbf where he shouts about bees NOT THE BEES.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## mauvais (Dec 24, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> The bees! They are in my eyes!


Oh, it was real. I'd rather have made it up.


----------



## strung out (Dec 24, 2008)

god i hate nicolas cage, he's such a fucking cunt


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 24, 2008)

Ooh tough one - he's so shit it's hard to choose. I can't think of anyone who can ruin a film on his own quite like Nicholas Cage.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 24, 2008)

It's pretty hard to decide.

Cage is an example of how useful it is in Hollywood to have Francis Ford Coppola for an uncle.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## dylanredefined (Dec 24, 2008)

Lord of war . Supposed to be about the evils of arms dealing but ended up making it look really fucking cool


----------



## Woollyredhat (Dec 24, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



That's quite the bald patch there.


----------



## cybertect (Dec 24, 2008)

Con Air, surely?

I paid £1 to see it at the cinema and I still wasn't sure if I'd been overcharged. Although in my more generous moments, I'm tempted to think that it was actually a brilliant comedy cunningly disguised as a shit action movie.


----------



## Azrael (Dec 24, 2008)

The hugely over-rated _Face/Off_ gets my vote. It has pretensions to high-cinema that the brain-dead _Con Air_ doesn't.


----------



## strung out (Dec 24, 2008)

best bit in con air is when he gets shot through the arm but he's so pumped up that he doesnt even flinch as the bullet rips through his flesh


----------



## strung out (Dec 24, 2008)

has he ever been in anything good?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm voting for face/off. I'd vote for the wicker man remake but a) it's not in the poll and b) I'd rather scratch my eyes out with a coathanger than actually watch it. Face/off is one of the more hilariously dreadful films made in recent years, but it's worth watching for the gripping showdown between Travolta and Cage for the coveted Charlton Heston award for shittest actor of the decade.

Con Air, on the other hand, is fucking brilliant


----------



## softybabe (Dec 24, 2008)

Captain Corelli's Mandolin...I've tried so much to watch this completely but always manage to fall asleep...no matter what time of the day it is 

I liked face off and con air and i've seen them more than once


----------



## Azrael (Dec 24, 2008)

strung_out said:


> has he ever been in anything good?


I remember _The Rock_ being nifty. Got itself a Criterion edition. (But then so did _Armageddon_!) 

Not seen it since the mid-Nineties mind, so not to be quoted.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 24, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> The bees! They are in my eyes!


----------



## N_igma (Dec 24, 2008)

Who are the people who voted Con Air?


----------



## badseed (Dec 24, 2008)

strung_out said:


> has he ever been in anything good?



I enjoyed Wild At Heart where he played a manslughterer who had never had any parental guidance.


----------



## agricola (Dec 24, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Who are the people who voted Con Air?



They should be shot.  Even if you absolutely hate Nicholas Cage in it there is still so much to like - Malkovich, Buscemi and the whole "waiting at traffic lights" sequence.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 24, 2008)

agricola said:


> They should be shot.  Even if you absolutely hate Nicholas Cage in it there is still so much to like - Malkovich, Buscemi and the whole "waiting at traffic lights" sequence.



John Malkovich could single-handedly rescue a Richard Curtis film. There can be no higher praise.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 24, 2008)

Considering we are talking about....Cage...there is no worst.

The man is a scummy whore...except for Wild At Heart.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 24, 2008)

softybabe said:


> Captain Corelli's Mandolin...I've tried so much to watch this completely but always manage to fall asleep...no matter what time of the day it is
> 
> I liked face off and con air and i've seen them more than once


This


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 24, 2008)

DexterTCN said:


> Considering we are talking about....Cage...there is no worst.
> 
> The man is a scummy whore...except for Wild At Heart.


And Raising Arizona
You do have to swim through a whole load of shit for the odd diamond
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000115/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 24, 2008)

Tbh, I quite like him in Ghost Rider as well.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 24, 2008)

_Put the bunneh back in the box_ 

I *love* Con Air and The Rock <foldsarms> but he is in some terrible shit. Captain Correlli's Mandolin is one of the worst films I've ever sat through but I like Bring Out The Dead. Not seen any of the others as he's reliably poo, 'cept for them what I have mentioned.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Dec 24, 2008)

DexterTCN said:


> The man is a scummy whore...except for Wild At Heart.





Gingerman said:


> And Raising Arizona



And he was good in 'Leaving Las Vegas'

crap crap crap craaaaaaaaaaaaaap film of his i saw not long ago called 'Next'.

Utter shite.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 24, 2008)

Lord of War is excellent.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 24, 2008)

And Adaptation - superb film.

He's quite good when he moves away from action.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 24, 2008)

Surely it's The Wickerman, although I've heard Bangkok Dangerous is pretty bloody awful as well.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 24, 2008)

The words action film and Nicholas Cage is surely warning enough for anyone?! All shite all without redeeming features. That Steve Buscemi lowered himself to appear in Con Air is a tragedy in and of itself.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Dec 24, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Lord of War is excellent.





RenegadeDog said:


> And Adaptation - superb film.
> 
> He's quite good when he moves away from action.



Ooooo yes, good call (s) 


yep he can do some good stuff, but when he sucks he REALLY sucks hard.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 24, 2008)

A lot of the early stuff is good, maybe pre 1995. Moonstruck, for instance, or Peggy Sue Got Married.

Back then, his persona was still fresh.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 24, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> A lot of the early stuff is good, maybe pre 1995. Moonstruck, for instance, or Peggy Sue Got Married.
> 
> Back then, his persona was still fresh.



Not a fan of either but Birdy is more than watchable.


----------



## gsv (Dec 24, 2008)

Snake Eyes.
But only cause I didn't go anywhere near Bangkok Dangerous or TheBeesTheBees.

GS(v)


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 24, 2008)

It's The Wicker Man, obviously


----------



## fogbat (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## bi0boy (Dec 24, 2008)

National Treasure


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 24, 2008)

I voted for Gone in 60 Seconds as I haven't seen Catpain Corelli...but yeah, all those who've voted for Con Air...WTF is wrong with you? A great, brainless ,fun action movie...


----------



## Homeless Mal (Dec 24, 2008)

The one where he was investigating snuff films.  Was it 9mm? or 8mm? What I do know is it was meandering crap.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 24, 2008)

Homeless Mal said:


> The one where he was investigating snuff films.  Was it 9mm? or 8mm? What I do know is it was meandering crap.



Not a bad film imho.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 24, 2008)

he can be good. Con Air is a fantastic film, as is The Rock. But he has tossed out some of the worst shite ever. I would vote Wickerman, but its not in the poll. Like others on this thread, I have not watched it and never ever will. The fact there was a remake is to damn them all to Pagan hell for eternity.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 24, 2008)

What is Pagan hell like?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 24, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> What is Pagan hell like?



They watch a lot of Nicholas Cage films.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 24, 2008)

And M Night Shallymallyman efforts...


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 24, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Con Air is a fantastic film, as is The Rock.



In a parallel universe where utterly fucking shite = genius yeah you're more than likely correct.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Dec 24, 2008)

thats a good film, despite his crap lousy mile long face, Michael Caine is _superb _in it ...its a very dry film, but i liked it. 


unlike these 2 stinkers...







*not hilarious* 






awful. awful shite.


BUUUUUTTTT....i agree Con Air is an ace film, but not because of Cage, John Cusack & John Malkovich *make* that film.


----------



## Looby (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm quite shocked at the Face Off and Con Air haters. I love them especially Con Air.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 24, 2008)

im going for 8mm , what a truely shit nasty film

but saying that most of his other films are appaling too


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Dec 24, 2008)

its 8MM...








and yes its shite.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 24, 2008)

9mm would be good if he used it to shoot himself


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Dec 24, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> 9mm would be good if he used it to shoot himself





loads of people have said 9mm, maybe its a Freudian slip.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Dec 24, 2008)

I saw it years ago and still cannot believe what a pointless film it truly is


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 24, 2008)

I quite liked 8mm.  And Cage's early career is speckled with hints of excellence.  But it was not to be.  As the intro of Con Air began last night, we looked at each other and reeled out a list of shite movies, arguing over Con Air's position.  Lo!  Here it is.  What was that film where he could see a few minutes into the future.  That was fucking awful and got switched off after twenty minutes.  I'm going to vote for The Rock, as it was riduculous without being ridiculous enough to be any good.  I know there are worse but I've not seen Face/Off or The Wicker Man.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Dec 24, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> I quite liked 8mm.  And Cage's early career is speckled with hints of excellence.  But it was not to be.  As the intro of Con Air began last night, we looked at each other and reeled out a list of shite movies, arguing over Con Air's position.  Lo!  Here it is.  *What was that film where he could see a few minutes into the future. * That was fucking awful and got switched off after twenty minutes.  I'm going to vote for The Rock, as it was riduculous without being ridiculous enough to be any good.  I know there are worse but I've not seen Face/Off or The Wicker Man.



its called 'Next' (which ive mentioned on here already ...) and it is AWFUL.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Dec 24, 2008)

He was excellent in *Birdy* as the injured, loyal, conflicted, depressed, hardass GI


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 24, 2008)

I thought he was okay in Face/Off, in that something about his cheesy overacting fitted the whole thing quite well. The Rock was just shit and I don't think he was any shitter than anything else in it. And I have to confess that I've not seen any of the others because I was fairly sure I'd hate them.

He was good in Adaptation and Leaving Las Vegas, as others have said.


----------



## El Sueno (Dec 24, 2008)

The only film I can think of which isn't complete shite is was Raising Arizona. And that wasn't one of the Coen's best either.


----------



## strung out (Dec 24, 2008)

leaving las vegas was on last night and it wasn't too bad compared to the other shit he's been in


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 24, 2008)

cybertect said:


> Con Air, surely?
> 
> I paid £1 to see it at the cinema and I still wasn't sure if I'd been overcharged. Although in my more generous moments, I'm tempted to think that it was actually a brilliant comedy cunningly disguised as a shit action movie.



it is.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 24, 2008)

He's done some shit but I loveeee Vampires kiss. That's a bit nuts and he is definitely a cunt in it.


----------



## likesfish (Dec 24, 2008)

"we salute oh brave flying Elvises" 
 lord of war looked cool
 just about everything


----------



## Madusa (Dec 24, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I'm quite shocked at the Face Off and Con Air haters. I love them especially Con Air.



Me too, Sparkles. Me too. 

What was that film he was in last night with Sarah Jessica Parker? That looked shit.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 24, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> <snip> I'd vote for the wicker man remake but a) it's not in the poll and b) I'd rather scratch my eyes out with a coathanger than actually watch it. <snip>


 This ...


----------



## red rose (Dec 24, 2008)

I can't choose between con air and face off but face off is such a shit film in its own right I've picked that.  Con air is at least tragicaly funny.


----------



## strung out (Dec 24, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Me too, Sparkles. Me too.
> 
> What was that film he was in last night with Sarah Jessica Parker? That looked shit.



it was a heart warming rom com


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 24, 2008)

strung_out said:


> it was a heart warming rom com



Bleeeeuuuuuurgh!

Give me car chases and explosions any day.


----------



## sinbad (Dec 24, 2008)

All of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 24, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I'm quite shocked at the Face Off and Con Air haters. I love them especially Con Air.



yup, and snake eyes.  NC aint bad at all, imo...


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 24, 2008)

ConAir and Face/Off are great examples of pure mindless, enjoyable, over the top entertainment,just switch yer brain off when watching them.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 24, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> ConAir and Face/Off are great examples of pure mindless, enjoyable, over the top entertainment,just switch yer brain off when watching them.



darn right.

Face/off was John Woo as well.  As Tarantino put it....

"Yeah, John Woo 'knows about' action films, in the same way that michaelangelo 'knows about' painting ceilings...."


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 24, 2008)

There's just so much to choose from.

But I'm going to go for City of Angels, a utterly, dumbfoundingly, god awful remake of Wings of Desire.
I had the mis-fortune to see this steaming puddle of piss at a press screening, and about half way through everyone was openly laughing at it & walking out.

His forlorn fucking face makes me want to hurt things 


...& according to Imdb, the cunt's got no less than 9 films in the pipe for 2009 :-(


----------



## Macabre (Dec 24, 2008)

It has to be The Wickerman, surely?  It was a great movie that went through remake-Cage hell.  All the movie had no expectatins attached as the fact he was in them made making them good a long shot.  That said, I haven't seem Bangkok Dangerous which I'm sure will be the same.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 25, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> That Steve Buscemi lowered himself to appear in Con Air is a tragedy in and of itself.



Dude, Steve Buscemi starred in Billy Madison! Billy fucking Madison!


----------



## dervish (Dec 25, 2008)

*wiskers posting*



mauvais said:


> That one where he was an ambulance driver was pretty shit.



Bringing out the Dead? I thought that was OK. I hate Cage though, his stupid voice winds me up.


----------



## zit (Dec 26, 2008)

The Wickerman remake, obviously.


----------



## JimW (Dec 26, 2008)

Not read the thread but Windtalkers was appalling and an insult to the Indian lads it was ostensibly about although it focussed on his entirely fictional character instead.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Dec 26, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Dude, Steve Buscemi starred in Billy Madison! Billy fucking Madison!



Innit.

He was also in "I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry" 




hes a great actor yeah, but he does his fair share of hollywood fluff too.


----------



## Detroit City (Dec 26, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> The only film I can think of which isn't complete shite is was Raising Arizona.


indeed


----------



## isitme (Dec 26, 2008)

most of those films would be good if he wasn't in them


----------



## Detroit City (Dec 26, 2008)

isitme said:


> most of those films would be good if he wasn't in them



well he is the nephew of Francis Ford Copolla innit?  must have opened a lot of doors for him that otherwise would have been closed


----------



## strung out (Dec 26, 2008)

isitme said:


> most of those films would be good if he wasn't in them



exactly, even the ones that arent that bad would be much better if they got someone else to do them!


----------



## damnhippie (Dec 26, 2008)

gone in 60 seconds really irritates me for some reason...some combination of him being him and the 15-year-old boy style plot which could be abridged as 'look at these dead sehxay cars for 90 minutes'


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 26, 2008)

damnhippie said:


> 'look at these dead sehxay cars for 90 minutes'



Hmmm, look at cars or his co-star Angelina Jolie?

Pretty easy choice there, methinks.

And it's not going to be the cars.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 26, 2008)

Con Air is brilliant; one of the most enjoyable and amusing silly action movies ever! Face/Off is a bit cringe at times, but it's still a pretty damn good watch, I don't get the hate-ery of it... Cage isn't so awful he can single handedly ruin it! I have a bit of a thing for The Rock too actually, come to think of it! 

Tbh I don't hate Nicolas Cage as an actor, he can be pretty shit, but I still find is gormless wooden look hilariously appropriate at times! Captain Corelli's Mandolin/Wicker Man though.... urggg serious SIGH!


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 12, 2009)

*Bump* to say I caught an unfortunate glimpse of 'City of Angels' last night (the bit where he is eating a pear and looking mournful) and I am forced to say that unless he was Coppola's nephew he would not have stood a chance in the acting game.  Side on he looked like a balding, jowly, sickly, couch surfing, irritating man.  Then he opened his mouth.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 12, 2009)

Stigmata said:


>



that could really work as a nicholas cage bee keeping comedy

especially punching people while in a bear suit


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 4, 2009)

<bump> decent Nick Cage filum on ITV4 tonight at 10pm,Red Rock West.


----------



## strung out (Feb 4, 2009)

i might give that a go after the football is finished


----------



## smokedout (Feb 4, 2009)

wild at heart - fucking dreadful pretentious teenage wank

(i loved it when i was 16 then watched it a couple of years ago and couldnt stop cringing)


----------



## hiccup (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't believe no-one has said Matchstick Men. Total waste of celluloid if ever I saw one.


----------



## Wintermute (Feb 5, 2009)

I was going to say National Treasure, but then I made the inexcusably poor decision to watch National Treasure 2. Which is the worst film I've ever seen.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 5, 2009)

captain corelis mandofuckinglin

think i would perfer to be shot then watch that again.

dave


----------



## N_igma (Feb 5, 2009)

Wintermute said:


> I was going to say National Treasure, but then I made the inexcusably poor decision to watch National Treasure 2. Which is the worst film I've ever seen.





Come on those films are great!!!


----------



## Fledgling (Feb 5, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I would vote Wickerman, but its not in the poll. Like others on this thread, I have not watched it and never ever will.



I don't care; I'm voting for this. I've never watched it, never want to never will have anything to do with it but it is obviously the most shite of them. 



I liked the Rock and Con Air and Face Off; they're brainless action, it's fun.


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 5, 2009)

The Rock is the best film ever ever ever.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2019)

This is a completely barking interview with Nicolas Cage:
Nicolas Cage on Acting, Philosophy and Searching for the Holy Grail


----------



## mauvais (Aug 9, 2019)

I love him.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 9, 2019)

In New Orleans is one of the most famous cemeteries in america. It’s small and crowded and full of the tombs of the city’s past citizens.  

  

Nicholas Cage, Who is not from New Orleans, and despite buying a massive house there which he later had to sell due to financial embarrassment, has never even lived in the city, has bought up (and cleared away old tombs) enough land in the cemetery to build his own *tasteful* mausoleum. 

Behold:


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 9, 2019)

Wild at Heart is amazing.
Bad Lieutenant remake is amazing.
There are probably some others.


----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2019)

mauvais said:


> I love him.


I do. I love every film of his I've seen. Even the wickerman remake.


----------



## T & P (Aug 9, 2019)

Doctor Carrot said:


> He's shite, Nicolas Cage always seams to play, well, Nicolas Cage


This. He has certain mannerisms he uses in just about every film. Plenty other actors do that as well of course, but Cage’s ones are deeply annoying, in particular when he’s trying to sound annoyed.

The Rock has plenty of such instances. It’s not as if that film was award winning material but it is still an enjoyable late night thriller, or could have been if they cast someone other than Cage for that part. Awful casting imo, and the film could have been so much more successful and popular if they’d cast someone with more personality for his role.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 9, 2019)

He is too distinct to be shit.

True shitness is bland monotony.  

He adds a little bit of an odd spice to stuff.

For every great film he makes a bit off  he is in 2 bland films that he spices up.  And one  strange film he is also strange in.


Think of him as hot sauce or marmite.   Not right for everymeal  but really adds something to blander films  and in the right hands can be amazing.


----------



## T & P (Aug 9, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Wild at Heart is amazing.
> Bad Lieutenant remake is amazing.
> There are probably some others.


Whereas it wasn’t an amazing film, I liked him In that flick where he played a former First Lady’s bodyguard.


----------



## Yata (Aug 10, 2019)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> He is too distinct to be shit.
> 
> True shitness is bland monotony.
> 
> ...


i tend to like him but ghost rider was really shit


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 10, 2019)

Mandy was kind of interesting.

At least he's not Tom 'boring' Hanks.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 10, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Wild at Heart is amazing.
> Bad Lieutenant remake is amazing.
> There are probably some others.


 Wild at Heart is spot on, Raising Arizona is good , Frozen Ground as well and I really liked Joe


----------



## Gromit (Aug 10, 2019)

He's overdue an Oscar.
Probably just get one of those lifetime achievement ones. They basically mean "You kept trying, here you go, now stop bothering us".


----------



## keybored (Aug 10, 2019)

Gromit said:


> He's overdue an Oscar.
> Probably just get one of those lifetime achievement ones. They basically mean "You kept trying, here you go, now stop bothering us".


"Lifetime Effort Award".


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2019)

Yata said:


> i tend to like him but ghost rider was really shit


Yeah but even with a different actor it wouldn't have been great. At least with cage it was wierd.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 10, 2019)

I always think of him as an unseen member of the A-Team. One that never made it off the storyboard because too many gurning madmen would spoil the delicate artistic balance of the series


----------



## T & P (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm watching Spider-Man into the Spider-verse right now and if nothing else, Cage is a pretty good voice actor, based on this at least.

And on the theme of superhero flicks, I liked him in Kick-Ass. Even the scene when he's being burned alive, in which he produces his trademark weird screaming and OTT acting but manages to pull it off.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 12, 2019)

Kick-Ass is Cage’s best role IMO.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 12, 2019)

I like either the films, Cage's performances or both in (no particular order)

Wild at Heart
Raising Arizona
Kick Ass
Bad Lieutenant
Peggy Sue Got Married
Moonstruck
Spiderman Into the Spiderverse
Red Rock West
Face/Off
Adaptation


----------



## T & P (May 2, 2020)

I saw him for the first time in ages in a recent film last night, when I watched a truly fucking awful film called Grand Isle. Even more annoying because up until two thirds into the film it was actually a rather intriguing crime mystery noir film. Only for the last third to be so comically bad it felt like whoever was writing the script died suddenly before completing it, and they got a 10 year old to complete the story. Not strictly Cage's fault to be fair, just appalling writing.

I've just checked IMDB and he's churning out 5/6 films per year- just really shitty ones for the most part. It's almost as if he was a fifth-rate actor doing cheap made-for-TV stuff just to scrape a living. is he broke?


----------



## Reno (May 2, 2020)

T & P said:


> I saw him for the first time in ages in a recent film last night, when I watched a truly fucking awful film called Grand Isle. Even more annoying because up until two thirds into the film it was actually a rather intriguing crime mystery noir film. Only for the last third to be so comically bad it felt like whoever was writing the script died suddenly before completing it, and they got a 10 year old to complete the story. Not strictly Cage's fault to be fair, just appalling writing.
> 
> I've just checked IMDB and he's churning out 5/6 films per year- just really shitty ones for the most part. It's almost as if he was a fifth-rate actor doing cheap made-for-TV stuff just to scrape a living. is he broke?


Yes he is broke. He lived way beyond his means for years and appears to have some type of shopping addiction. He takes any work offered  to pay off debts.









						How Nicolas Cage Lost His Fortune - Nicki Swift
					

Did you know Nicolas Cage owned two European castles at the same time? We'll take 'Crazy Spending' for $400, Alex. This is how Nicolas Cage lost his fortune.




					www.nickiswift.com


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2020)

yeah, but is he _really_ broke or should he just learn to live more modestly?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 2, 2020)

shopping for cocaine, my bet


----------



## Reno (May 2, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> shopping for cocaine, my bet


Apart from that nobody would survive doing that much coke, that's so much more boring than the actual answer I linked to.


----------



## N_igma (May 2, 2020)

Gromit said:


> He's overdue an Oscar.
> Probably just get one of those lifetime achievement ones. They basically mean "You kept trying, here you go, now stop bothering us".



He already has a Best Actor Oscar so I’m sure he doesn’t give a shit about the terrible movies in his catalogue.

I must admit National Treasure is a guilty pleasure of mine and I’ll watch it any time it’s on TV.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 2, 2020)

Reno said:


> Apart from that nobody would survive doing that much coke, that's so much more boring than the actual answer I linked to.


The boring part is that you assumed I'd read it.

Don't rest on your laurels mate.   Put some work in.   nickswift I know not


----------



## Reno (May 2, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> The boring part is that you assumed I'd read it.
> 
> Don't rest on your laurels mate.   Put some work in.   nickswift I know not


You could do some research yourself, once you figure out how a search engine works. It's been common knowledge for years and has been reported by every news outlet.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 2, 2020)

DRINK? said:


> Thinking about conair thread and is there anyone out there as bad as this hobo....his voice is one that I imagine plays on the loud speakers in hell on some endless loop, he is always trying to come across as a deep thinker, mystical and strong though can't think of any film where he doesn't spoil the whole thing...agreed?


Disagreed. Sure, he's done some shite films and been very shite in them (the remake of the Wickerman for example). However he has put in some great performances. In Raising Arizona, Face/Off and Werner Herzog's Bad Lieutenant he was brilliant, I'm sure he's done other good films. He is a talented actor. I hear he is great in his latest film.

Is he annoying? That's subjective. To me he isn't but for you he clearly is.


----------



## Reno (May 2, 2020)

Of his recent films, Mandy was the best received. It's the type of out-there film which uses Cage's gonzo energy well


----------



## neonwilderness (May 2, 2020)

He’s great in Colour Out Of Space too. His acting style is quite well suited to Lovecraft madness


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 2, 2020)

Adaptation was also one of his good films


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 2, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> He is too distinct to be shit.
> 
> True shitness is bland monotony.
> 
> ...


Yeah, he always gives it his all, you can't deny that.


----------



## D'wards (May 2, 2020)

Reno said:


> Of his recent films, Mandy was the best received. It's the type of out-there film which uses Cage's gonzo energy well
> 
> View attachment 210378


I thought Mandy was great. An insane psychedelic fever dream of a film.


----------



## donkyboy (May 3, 2020)

I liked him in con air


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 3, 2020)

i saw bangkok dangerous on a LH flight a few years back. I still have no clue what was going on The diazis didnt help i suppose


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2020)

Nicolas Cage to Play ‘Tiger King’s’ Joe Exotic in Scripted Series From ‘American Vandal’ Showrunner (EXCLUSIVE)
					

Nicolas Cage is set to star in a scripted series centered on Joe Exotic, the subject of the Netflix docuseries “Tiger King,” Variety has learned exclusively. The eight-episode series is…




					variety.com
				




This could be good. Or terrible. Or both


----------



## T & P (May 4, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


> Nicolas Cage to Play ‘Tiger King’s’ Joe Exotic in Scripted Series From ‘American Vandal’ Showrunner (EXCLUSIVE)
> 
> 
> Nicolas Cage is set to star in a scripted series centered on Joe Exotic, the subject of the Netflix docuseries “Tiger King,” Variety has learned exclusively. The eight-episode series is…
> ...


If you think about it, he’s just about the perfect man for the role, IMO at least


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2020)

I've just started watching all of Nicolas Cage's films in a row, starting from the beginning. Perhaps it's rather ambitious - there are 107 listed in IMDb!
Watched the first one last night, a failed pilot of a sitcom called The Best Of Times, which also features Crispin Glover in his first role. 
It's dreadful, of course, but he goes Full Cage in his first scene, so he's hit the ground running. Great scene in a shop, owned by a wisecracking Jackie Mason, in which Cage and friends make a tune by 'playing' items in the store, such as bottles n that. Cage uses a lighter as percussion while grinning maniacally.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 19, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Kick-Ass is Cage’s best role IMO.


It's certainly one of the best films he's been in but I wouldn't agree that it was his best role, and it certainly wasn't him that made it a good film. 
I don't think we can say which role was his best, because every Nicholas Cage role is pretty much exactly the same.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's certainly one of the best films he's been in but I wouldn't agree that it was his best role, and it certainly wasn't him that made it a good film.
> I don't think we can say which role was his best, because every Nicholas Cage role is pretty much exactly the same.


Not true at all


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 19, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Not true at all


Yes


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 19, 2020)

To confirm, this is a Nicholas Cage thread, _without_ a clip of his introduction on Wogan


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Yes


he's played a variety of roles, only later does he start appearing in some dreadful shit, some of which are much the same, but he always elevates bad movies with his expressionist acting


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 19, 2020)

Ted Striker said:


> To confirm, this is a Nicholas Cage thread, _without_ a clip of his introduction on Wogan


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 19, 2020)

That's better!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 19, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> he's played a variety of roles, only later does he start appearing in some dreadful shit, some of which are much the same, but he always elevates bad movies with his expressionist acting


He benefited from the same phenomenon as Keanu Reeves, going much further than his acting ability should ever have taken him.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 19, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I've just started watching all of Nicolas Cage's films in a row, starting from the beginning. Perhaps it's rather ambitious - there are 107 listed in IMDb!
> Watched the first one last night, a failed pilot of a sitcom called The Best Of Times, which also features Crispin Glover in his first role.
> It's dreadful, of course, but he goes Full Cage in his first scene, so he's hit the ground running. Great scene in a shop, owned by a wisecracking Jackie Mason, in which Cage and friends make a tune by 'playing' items in the store, such as bottles n that. Cage uses a lighter as percussion while grinning maniacally.


Orangutan suffering so others don’t have to

honourable


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> He benefited from the same phenomenon as Keanu Reeves, going much further than his acting ability should ever have taken him.


Reeves is a good actor, he just doesn’t have a lot of range.


----------



## T & P (Sep 19, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I've just started watching all of Nicolas Cage's films in a row, starting from the beginning. Perhaps it's rather ambitious - there are 107 listed in IMDb!


Wait...
What?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2020)

T & P said:


> Wait...
> What?


107! I imagine most of them are absolute dogshit. Can’t wait!
Was going to see Bill & Ted tonight but I’ve sacked it off for Cage’s cinematic debut, Fast Times At Ridgemont High. Can’t remember if I’ve seen it before, but it’s famed as one of the movies that established The Brat Pack and Cameron Crowe wrote the novel it’s based on.


----------



## Reno (Sep 19, 2020)

Just looked at his filmography as a reminder and there are plenty of interesting to great films in the first two decades of his career. He worked with a lot of great filmmakers. Then things get more wobbly and when his money troubles started in 2009, he makes up to 7 films a year and quality is not the deciding factor, though the occasional decent film still slips through.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 19, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I've just started watching all of Nicolas Cage's films in a row, starting from the beginning. Perhaps it's rather ambitious - there are 107 listed in IMDb!
> Watched the first one last night, a failed pilot of a sitcom called The Best Of Times, which also features Crispin Glover in his first role.
> It's dreadful, of course, but he goes Full Cage in his first scene, so he's hit the ground running. Great scene in a shop, owned by a wisecracking Jackie Mason, in which Cage and friends make a tune by 'playing' items in the store, such as bottles n that. Cage uses a lighter as percussion while grinning maniacally.



I saw you were doing this on Facebook and thought is was a mad and painful idea, but reading this I'm already getting behind it.


----------



## Cid (Sep 19, 2020)

There's a podcast called er... originally 'we heart Hartnett', but then 'can't get enough of Keanu' which goes through the entire filmography of actors with er... interesting careers (so far they have only managed the two aforementioned, because covid). It's in the vein of that other podcast I'm absolutely sure everyone on urban is familiar with and wouldn't be incredibly irritated by 'blank check' (which explores the filmographies of directors who have received a blank check). But yeah, he would be an absolutely sterling selection. He is at once fucking brilliant, and fucking awful. Fortunately usually in different films. I'm kind of intrigued by the national treasure trilogy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2020)

Cid said:


> There's a podcast called er... originally 'we heart Hartnett', but then 'can't get enough of Keanu' which goes through the entire filmography of actors with er... interesting careers (so far they have only managed the two aforementioned, because covid). I*t's in the vein of that other podcast I'm absolutely sure everyone on urban is familiar with a*nd wouldn't be incredibly irritated by 'blank check' (which explores the filmographies of directors who have received a blank check). But yeah, he would be an absolutely sterling selection. He is at once fucking brilliant, and fucking awful. Fortunately usually in different films. I'm kind of intrigued by the national treasure trilogy.


not me, what is it?


----------



## Reno (Sep 20, 2020)

Cid said:


> There's a podcast called er... originally 'we heart Hartnett', but then 'can't get enough of Keanu' which goes through the entire filmography of actors with er... interesting careers (so far they have only managed the two aforementioned, because covid). It's in the vein of that other podcast I'm absolutely sure everyone on urban is familiar with and wouldn't be incredibly irritated by 'blank check' (which explores the filmographies of directors who have received a blank check). But yeah, he would be an absolutely sterling selection. He is at once fucking brilliant, and fucking awful. Fortunately usually in different films. I'm kind of intrigued by the national treasure trilogy.


Keanu Reeves may be limited as an actor but he's a great movie star, which requires the skill to connect with an audience on screen. That's something many more technically talented actors are not able to do. Early in his career he sometimes got miscast but over time he learned what roles suit him and that's what he's been sticking with to great success. As an actor he's the opposite of Nicolas Cage, who is a character actor who become a movie star. Reeves underplays, Cage is best when he can go big with his performances. Films like Wild at Heart, Raising Arizona and Mandy need that type of larger-than-life actor. Cage always felt a little out of place as a mainstream action star to me, something Keanu Reeves excels in, He can move and there is a vulnerability to him, which makes him more interesting than the muscle men of 80s and 90s action films.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2020)

Reno said:


> Keanu Reeves may be limited as an actor but he's a great movie star, which requires the skill to connect with an audience on screen. That's something many more technically talented actors are not able to do. Early in his career he sometimes got miscast but over time he learned what roles suit him and that's what he's been sticking with to great success. As an actor he's the opposite of Nicolas Cage, who is a character actor who become a movie star. Reeves underplays, Cage is best when he can go big with his performances. Films like Wild at Heart, Raising Arizona and Mandy need that type of larger-than-life actor. Cage always felt a little out of place as a mainstream action star to me, something Keanu Reeves excels in, He can move and there is a vulnerability to him, which makes him more interesting than the muscle men of 80s and 90s action films.


I dunno - he's very good at actioning in The Rock and Con Air - hated Face/Off though


----------



## Cid (Sep 20, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> not me, what is it?



I thought I'd laid in the irony enough there. I mean no-one here knows it. It's a podcast I like, because tbh I just like listening to people without too much conflict chatting about interesting shit. Even if some of the bits they do are... a bit annoying.


----------



## Reno (Sep 20, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I dunno - he's very good at actioning in The Rock and Con Air - hated Face/Off though


I must admit, I hate all three. Just not my type of action film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2020)

Cid said:


> I thought I'd laid in the irony enough there. I mean no-one here knows it. It's a podcast I like, because tbh I just like listening to people without too much conflict chatting about interesting shit. Even if some of the bits they do are... a bit annoying.


what's the podcast?


----------



## Cid (Sep 20, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I dunno - he's very good at actioning in The Rock and Con Air - hated Face/Off though



This is a good point, he's kind of fascinating as an actor. 

And also fascinating how The Rock is by far Bay's best film.


----------



## Cid (Sep 20, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> what's the podcast?



Blank Check. It is in the post.


----------



## Reno (Sep 20, 2020)

Cid said:


> Blank Check. It is in the post.


I know Blank Check, but got bored with it. It's rather glib and the episodes go on for too long.


----------



## Cid (Sep 20, 2020)

Reno said:


> I know Blank Check, but got bored with it. It's rather glib.



Yeah, I have a high tolerance for these things as it's just noise while I do practical work. One of them is a critic on the Atlantic, the other is Arthur off The Tick. I am so far off the level of film criticism that you're on that most of it is at least interesting to me, even if I find myself disagreeing/finding some stuff annoying.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2020)

wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I've just started watching all of Nicolas Cage's films in a row, starting from the beginning. Perhaps it's rather ambitious - there are 107 listed in IMDb!
> Watched the first one last night, a failed pilot of a sitcom called The Best Of Times, which also features Crispin Glover in his first role.
> It's dreadful, of course, but he goes Full Cage in his first scene, so he's hit the ground running. Great scene in a shop, owned by a wisecracking Jackie Mason, in which Cage and friends make a tune by 'playing' items in the store, such as bottles n that. Cage uses a lighter as percussion while grinning maniacally.


7 films in now. Only a couple of good ones so far.


----------



## Sue (Oct 20, 2020)

He's actually been in some very good films, the problem is most people remember the dross (and there's been plenty of that). My personal anti-favourite is The Wicker Man.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2020)

Though I’m losing the will to live at the prospect of watching his next film, a period biopic about an oarsmen/sculler/rower - zzzzz


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2020)

Sue said:


> He's actually been in some very good films, the problem is most people remember the dross (and there's been plenty of that). My personal anti-favourite is The Wicker Man.


I loved his wicker man. I also love how much it irritates purist wicker man fans.


----------



## Sue (Oct 20, 2020)

killer b said:


> I loved his wicker man. I also love how much it irritates purist wicker man fans.


Wouldn't say I'm a purist but the entire premise of the whole thing is blown out the water by



Spoiler



the missing girl being his daughter. FFS


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2020)

Oh, I can't remember anything that happened in it. Cage films (at their best) are more of a psychedelic experience than a conventional film. You finish them confused and wide eyed, not sure exactly what just happened.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2020)

His early films aren’t much like that. Mostly just conventional teen coming of age stuff. There are glimpses of the Nouveau Shamanic Western Kabuki Expressionism or whatever he’s calling it this week, but he takes his time. Peggy Sue Gets Married is next and I’m hoping for the Full Cage in that one.


----------



## Reno (Oct 20, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> His early films aren’t much like that. Mostly just conventional teen coming of age stuff. There are glimpses of the Nouveau Shamanic Western Kabuki Expressionism or whatever he’s calling it this week, but he takes his time. Peggy Sue Gets Married is next and I’m hoping for the Full Cage in that one.


Did you watch _Birdy_ ? I haven't seen it in a long time, but I remember really liking it when it came out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2020)

Reno said:


> Did you watch _Birdy_ ? I haven't seen it in a long time, but I remember really liking it when it came out.


Yeah, saw that at the weekend. Very of its time but well shot and directed and the male friendship depicted is of a rare sort in Hollywood - platonic but affectionate. Have not really seen that sort of thing before and was surprised considering it came out in 84


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2020)

Rumblefish was terrible though, esp when compared to The Outsiders. Don’t often use the word pretentious, but it was soooo pretentious. Though it is well shot and the sound design is brilliant


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 21, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> His early films aren’t much like that. Mostly just conventional teen coming of age stuff. There are glimpses of the Nouveau Shamanic Western Kabuki Expressionism or whatever he’s calling it this week, but he takes his time. Peggy Sue Gets Married is next and I’m hoping for the Full Cage in that one.


Peggy Sue Got Married is... atypical.  He’s weird in it.  Maybe miscast? But it’s quite charming.


----------



## petee (Oct 21, 2020)

on this side of the Atlantic, Moonstruck is a classic.


----------



## T & P (Feb 13, 2021)

How are you getting on with you quest, Orang Utan ? I’ve just watched his newest film, Wally’s Wonderland. His character is, erm, unusual in some ways, even for Nicholas Cage 

For what’s worth I found it rather entertaining. Not worth paying for it but you will have seen worse Nicholas Cage films.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2021)

T & P said:


> How are you getting on with you quest, Orang Utan ? I’ve just watched his newest film, Wally’s Wonderland. His character is, erm, unusual in some ways, even for Nicholas Cage
> 
> For what’s worth I found it rather entertaining. Not worth paying for it but you will have seen worse Nicholas Cage films.


Dismally, have stalled at Vampire's Kiss, and then I got overwhelmed by my watchlists getting longer and longer. have just been diagnosed with ADHD, which explains my starting a project with great eagerness and failing to follow through as well as being paralysed by too much choice  
I saw the trailer for Wally's Wonderland - looks pleasingly batshit - I gather he says nowt, which is a departure for him)


----------



## T & P (Feb 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Dismally, have stalled at Vampire's Kiss, and then I got overwhelmed by my watchlists getting longer and longer. have just been diagnosed with ADHD, which explains my starting a project with great eagerness and failing to follow through as well as being paralysed by too much choice
> I saw the trailer for Wally's Wonderland - looks pleasingly batshit - I gather he says nowt, which is a departure for him)


Yes, not a single line of dialogue from his character- that’s what I was hinting at when I said it was an unusual character.

Well, if you’re a bit stuck with your project- which isn’t surprising given his catalogue- you could still give a try to completing a curated list of his most memorable ones.

You’ve probably seen all these already, but Raising Arizona, The Rock, Face/Off, Con Air, Living Las Vegas (depressing as it is), Kick Ass, Colour out of Space, the one when he plays a First Lady bodyguard, and Mandy are an essential watch for anyone embarking in a Nicholas Cage study.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2021)

T & P said:


> Yes, not a single line of dialogue from his character- that’s what I was hinting at when I said it was an unusual character.
> 
> Well, if you’re a bit stuck with your project- which isn’t surprising given his catalogue- you could still give a try to completing a curated list of his most memorable ones.
> 
> You’ve probably seen all these already, but Raising Arizona, The Rock, Face/Off, Con Air, Living Las Vegas (depressing as it is), Kick Ass, Colour out of Space, *the one when he plays a First Lady bodyguard*, and Mandy are an essential watch for anyone embarking in a Nicholas Cage study.


Seen them all but the one in bold - dunno what that one is. I think a great one he was in was Lord Of War - much underrated and underseen - it's well grim though


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 13, 2021)

T & P said:


> How are you getting on with you quest, Orang Utan ? I’ve just watched his newest film, Wally’s Wonderland. His character is, erm, unusual in some ways, even for Nicholas Cage
> 
> For what’s worth I found it rather entertaining. Not worth paying for it but you will have seen worse Nicholas Cage films.


I saw the trailer for that the other day. It looks great, for a Cage film


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Dismally, have stalled at Vampire's Kiss,


Did you watch Vampires Kiss? I love that film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Did you watch Vampires Kiss? I love that film.


Not yet - that's the next one


----------



## T & P (Feb 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Seen them all but the one in bold - dunno what that one is. I think a great one he was in was Lord Of War - much underrated and underseen - it's well grim though


That film is more or less a vanilla drama- basically the kind of flick you watch with your mum of a Sunday afternoon. A ‘safe’ mainstream genre drama, which is not much of an endorsement for the likes of you and I in normal circumstances, but kind of shows Cage’s talents to be as broad as they are. He can pull off the kind of dramatic role Tom Hanks would be cast in just as well as the OTT fringe roles he sometimes plays.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Not yet - that's the next one


It's made for Cage. It's just him chewing up all the scenes. 
I have not watched it for years but the first time was a treat.


----------



## T & P (Feb 13, 2021)

The one film I have never seen or even know the name of is that one in which his facial expression was used as a meme



I did see a clip of the scene in question and IIRC he played a right cunt who was bullying a  woman during the scene. Can anyone enlighten me as to the name of the film?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2021)

T & P said:


> The one film I have never seen or even know the name of is that one in which his facial expression was used as a meme
> 
> View attachment 254259
> 
> I did see a clip of the scene in question and IIRC he played a right cunt who was bullying a  woman during the scene. Can anyone enlighten me as to the name of the film?


Vampires Kiss. 
(The one we were just talking about).
It's great.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 23, 2021)

Reno said:


> Yes he is broke. He lived way beyond his means for years and appears to have some type of shopping addiction. He takes any work offered  to pay off debts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sometimes see him pop up on the pages of the Fail.  It seems like he has other things going on other than money.  He seems to be impulsive and makes impulsive decisions that don't go well for him.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 23, 2021)

He’s only got 50 times as much money left in the bank as I’m likely to see for the rest of my life. 

He deserves that for _Leaving Las Vegas _alone - I’m not doing the normal ‘real urbans’ thing - just quibbling with the definition of “broke”


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 23, 2021)

8ball said:


> He’s only got 50 times as much money left in the bank as I’m likely to see for the rest of my life.
> 
> He deserves that for _Leaving Las Vegas _alone - I’m not doing the normal ‘real urbans’ thing - just quibbling with the definition of “broke”



You might very well have more money than he does.  Last time I checked he owed $13 million to the IRS alone.  Its difficult to ever see anything but red ink once you get that deep to them.  You'd be better off taking a loan from the legbreakers.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Not yet - that's the next one


Watched Vampire's Kiss last night - possibly the first one in which he goes the full Cage. Very strange film. Some great 80s club scenes and ESG playing Moody in a bar. Cage in a dreadful Paul Smith suit. The way he walks. A chonky bat on a string. Some weird mime act outside his apartment for no particular reason. Enjoyed it very much.
Next up is Time To Kill, which I may have to watch on YouTube in Italian. Looks well boring.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2021)

I think I found the nadir of Cage films - bit early to tell I know - but Time To Kill has everything. 
It's an Italian film with a mostly Italian cast and some Zimbabweans pretending to be Ethiopian.
It's a historical drama set in Ethiopia during the end days of Italian colonialism and Cage plays an officer with toothache who rapes an Ethiopian woman and then accidentally kills her whilst shooting at hyenas then becomes convinced he has leprosy and goes mad. It's offensive incoherent shite. One of those films that has been edited down to produce an impenetrable narrative, but that's no excuse. Wish I'd given up after 15 minutes. Oh well, at least Wild At Heart is next


----------



## T & P (May 6, 2021)

Just watched Mom and Dad- fucking brilliant 

It’s a horror-comedy from 2017, somewhat gory but not much more than the likes of Shaun of the Dead. I had never heard of it before, but without giving much away, the age group of the victims in this story was always going to be too much of a no-no in Hollywood for this to get a second look or any positive publicity.

But make no mistake, whilst this might be no Shaun of the Dead, it is still a surprisingly good comedy horror. A lot better than plenty of others in the genre.

And more relevant to the readers of this thread, this is vintage Nicolas Cage. I don’t know if his role was specifically written with him in mind, but nobody in the world could have done the character more justice. He excels at it, and the man himself says this was his favourite role of the last decade. I can see why. Absolutely nails the balance between being Nicolas Cage and, well, being not too much of Nicolas Cage.

Selma Blair is also superb in it. As are the other main leads. Not a masterpiece by any means, but as comedy horrors go, definitely worth watching.


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2021)

Mandy is on Saturday night (Sunday morning) 15th May at 1.10 am on Film4. 

Its brilliant, and Cage is well Cage


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 16, 2021)

I have just rewatched con air. I have revised my opinion. It proper terrible


----------



## RedRedRose (May 16, 2021)

Interesting fact; if you search for the word nepotism using the bing search engine, Nicolas Cage is the first mug you will see.


----------



## Santino (May 16, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> Interesting fact; if you search for the word nepotism using the bing search engine, Nicolas Cage is the first mug you will see.


If you search for the word "gullible" while logged into Facebook it shows you your own profile image.


----------



## maomao (May 16, 2021)

Why is Leaving Las Vegas not on the list?


----------



## strung out (May 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> Why is Leaving Las Vegas not on the list?


Don't think I'd seen it at the time. I've changed my mind now anyway, I quite like a lot of the films on the list now.


----------



## killer b (May 16, 2021)

I love how lots of people on the thread said Wickerman, and then immediately said they hadn't watched it.


----------



## RedRedRose (May 16, 2021)

Santino said:


> If you search for the word "gullible" while logged into Facebook it shows you your own profile image.


I’ll take your word for it.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I saw the trailer for Wally's Wonderland - looks pleasingly batshit - I gather he says nowt, which is a departure for him)


I watched this last night. It's complete nonsense, but still an entertaining watch. 

He still manages to go Full Cage without saying anything too


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 20, 2021)

Just watched Color Out of Space - enjoyed it.

Surprised it wasn't shit.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 18, 2021)

Coming soon.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 18, 2021)

I watched 'Left Behind' on Netflix recently and that's definitely ridiculously shit.

Rotten Tomatoes' synopsis:

"The entire planet is thrown into mayhem when millions of people disappear without a trace -- all that remains are their clothes and belongings. Unmanned vehicles crash and planes fall from the sky, overwhelming emergency forces and causing massive gridlock, riots and chaos. Airline pilot Ray Steele (Nicolas Cage) struggles to save the lives of the passengers who remain on his flight, while his daughter (Cassi Thomson) races to find her brother and mother, both of whom have disappeared."

Scores a 1% rating. Which is too high, imho.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 19, 2021)

Bad Lieutenant - Port of Call... literally makes up for every bad film he's ever done (ok maybe not quite).

So awesome.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 19, 2021)

I don't accept that Con Air or Face Off are ridiculously shit.


----------



## strung out (Jun 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> I don't accept that Con Air or Face Off are ridiculously shit.


I've rowed back on that now. I was very very wrong 13 years ago.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 19, 2021)

Out of that list I've only seen Face/Off, which I remember being daft but entertaining and he was fine in it, and half of The Rock because I fell asleep during it because it was so boring.


----------



## Reno (Jun 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> I don't accept that Con Air or Face Off are ridiculously shit.


When people rhapsodise about these they sound like fun, both have a decent premise but they are poorly realised (same goes for The Rock). Is there a so-bad-they-are-good appeal ? Because they aren't even rubbish enough to be funny. I need something resembling a credible human being in an action film to care, but these are about human cartoons. I suppose I'm just not a fan of the action-film-on-steroids approach of the 90s, all slomo explosions and they look like they've been edited by a blender. With the exception of 1999, the 90s is also my least favourite decade for film overall, because it was full of rubbish like this and equally formulaic romantic comedies.


----------



## Reno (Jun 19, 2021)

maomao said:


> Why is Leaving Las Vegas not on the list?


Considering how many bad films he has made, a multi awards wining film, which won Cage the best actor Oscar may not be the first on everybody's  mind. I had problems with the film's depiction of alcoholism, but it's still far from his worst.


----------



## agricola (Jun 19, 2021)

Reno said:


> When people rhapsodise about these they sound like fun, both have a decent premise but they are poorly realised (same goes for The Rock). Is there a so-bad-they-are-good appeal ? Because they aren't even rubbish enough to be funny. I need something resembling a credible human being in an action film to care, but these are about human cartoons. I suppose I'm just not a fan of the action-film-on-steroids approach of the 90s, all slomo explosions and crap. With the exception of 1999, the 90s is also my least favourite decade for film overall, because it was full of rubbish like this and equally formulaic romantic comedies.



Not sure about that. _The Rock_ (to use the best example) portrays much of the US state in an incredibly negative way throughout the film - the inadequate security (and obvious idiotic design) of the chemical weapons, the serial betrayal of their own men that causes Ed Harris to do what he does, the illegal detention of Sean Connery's character and how they are clearly intending to cheat him (and kill him once he's given up what they are after), them sending Cage's character into something incredibly dangerous against his will, them sending the SEAL team in (to their deaths) rather than acknowledge what Harris was on about, the decision to incinerate everyone on the island, the actual (financial) motivations of most of the Marines with Harris and how gleefully they are killed off etc etc.  

I am not saying it is in any way subversive, but its hard to think of any US blockbuster film made since where all the bad guys are the US government behaving in ways that the US government behaves.


----------



## Reno (Jun 19, 2021)

agricola said:


> Not sure about that. _The Rock_ (to use the best example) portrays much of the US state in an incredibly negative way throughout the film - the inadequate security (and obvious idiotic design) of the chemical weapons, the serial betrayal of their own men that causes Ed Harris to do what he does, the illegal detention of Sean Connery's character and how they are clearly intending to cheat him (and kill him once he's given up what they are after), them sending Cage's character into something incredibly dangerous against his will, them sending the SEAL team in (to their deaths) rather than acknowledge what Harris was on about, the decision to incinerate everyone on the island, the actual (financial) motivations of most of the Marines with Harris and how gleefully they are killed off etc etc.
> 
> I am not saying it is in any way subversive, but its hard to think of any US blockbuster film made since where all the bad guys are the US government behaving in ways that the US government behaves.


In this case Michael Bay's inability to structure a film or shoot and edit a decent action sequence ruins the film for me. With a better director, this could have worked.


----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2021)

I started watching face off a bit ago and didn't think much of it tbh. Didn't get very far in before giving up. It just looks so cheap.


----------



## maomao (Jun 19, 2021)

Reno said:


> Considering how many bad films he has made, a multi awards wining film, which won Cage the best actor Oscar may not be the first on everybody's  mind. I had problems with the film's depiction of alcoholism, but it's still far from his worst.


The awards and praise just make it even more annoying.


----------



## Reno (Jun 19, 2021)

maomao said:


> The awards and praise just make it even more annoying.


I feel like that with Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri. Without all the acclaim and awards I would merely have found it a bad film. With the awards it's my most hated film of the last decade.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 19, 2021)

killer b said:


> I started watching face off a bit ago and didn't think much of it tbh. Didn't get very far in before giving up. It just looks so cheap.


I haven't seen it for decades and I was on a John Woo thing at the time so I'm not going to claim that it's actually worth watching.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2021)

Never liked Face/Off
Cage’s best films are Raising Arizona and Wild At Heart


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2021)

Oh and he’s ace in Spider-Man: Into The Spiderverse 
And Lord Of War is very underrated


----------



## Reno (Jun 19, 2021)

There is a new Nic Cage film coming out called Pig, which could be among the more gonzo films which use him well, rather than his pay-off-the-debts-films. Man goes in search of his beloved truffle pig.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Never liked Face/Off
> Cage’s best films are Raising Arizona and Wild At Heart


I'd add Birdy and Rumble Fish.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> I'd add Birdy and Rumble Fish.


Hmm, saw them recently and Rumble Fish wasn’t as good as I’d hoped. It’s no The Outsiders


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2021)

No teen wolf either


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Hmm, saw them recently and Rumble Fish wasn’t as good as I’d hoped. It’s no The Outsiders


Agree RF isn't as good as it should be. The book has darker themes & they properly went with the dark tones in the film. SE Hinton's books were a big part of my teens though so I loved the film at the time for bringing the book to life.


----------



## T & P (Jun 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh and he’s ace in Spider-Man: Into The Spiderverse
> And Lord Of War is very underrated


Agreed. I also liked him in Kick-Ass.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 19, 2021)

T & P said:


> Agreed. I also liked him in Kick-Ass.



Yeah, he was great in that.

And Color Out Of Space.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 19, 2021)

He is who he is. Some films clearly will not work with a Nicholas Cage, some will. I can't think of any that have been ruined by his presence.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 19, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> He is who he is. Some films clearly will not work with a Nicholas Cage, some will. I can't think of any that have been ruined by his presence.



Titanic would have been marginally improved.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 19, 2021)

8mm was absolutely terrible. Saw it at the cinema by myself during a matinee performance midweek with about two other people in the audience and was disgusted by it. No redeeming features and appeared to be just getting off on the concept of snuff films. It was made in 1999 which was a far more innocent age being pre-ISIS and God knows what else which has meant nearly every form of live death is now a few clicks away.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 22, 2021)

Next from 2007.  unmitigated shite from the very start.


----------



## Thaw (Jun 22, 2021)

"Left Behind"


----------



## Riklet (Jun 22, 2021)

This is gonna be _the one_.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 22, 2021)

hahaha, that looks spectacularly bad


----------



## paul mckenna (Jun 22, 2021)

Reno said:


> Considering how many bad films he has made, a multi awards wining film, which won Cage the best actor Oscar may not be the first on everybody's  mind. I had problems with the film's depiction of alcoholism, but it's still far from his worst.


Do you think it glamourised it? It was pretty full-on portrayal i thought and didn't swerve the ending


----------



## Reno (Jun 22, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> Do you think it glamourised it? It was pretty full-on portrayal i thought and didn't swerve the ending


It's so long ago that I saw it, but I had problems believing that someone could drink that much and stay conscious. The friend I went to see the film with had a father who was violent alcoholic who set my friend on fire when he was a kid (his left arm stopped growing after that, it was burnt so bad) and he thought the film was too romantic. So I think that influenced my opinion but then he was projecting his experience onto the film. I liked Leaving Las Vegas, though not enough to ever rewatch it. The poster I answered to was the one who thought it should be in the "ridiculously shit" poll above.


----------



## paul mckenna (Jun 22, 2021)

It's clearly not an easy subject to put front and centre which is why i like it so much. A fraction either way and it'd have looked either unfaithful to the book/romanticising boozing and the other unpalatable to pretty much everyone. It's a bloody good performance from ol' Nicolas too


----------



## Reno (Jun 22, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> It's clearly not an easy subject to put front and centre which is why i like it so much. A fraction either way and it'd have looked either unfaithful to the book/romanticising boozing and the other unpalatable to pretty much everyone. It's a bloody good performance from ol' Nicolas too


Both he and Elizabeth Shue were great, the acting was the best thing about it, I thought.


----------



## paul mckenna (Jun 22, 2021)

Yeah, she was great also


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 22, 2021)

I remember thinking that he was perfect for that sort of self-mythologising character - his persona didn't make it unreal at all. (Another one I've not seen for ages admittedly.)


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 27, 2021)

Having just subjected myself to watching the atrocious _Deadfall_ I have to vote for that. Nicholas Cage and Charlie Sheen both chewing scenery up to 11, laziest neo-noir cliches available. It makes the other options given here look like masterpieces. Not even James Coburn can save this piece of shit.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 17, 2021)

Anyone seen Pig yet? I heard it might not be shit...


----------



## Caffeine93 (Jul 20, 2021)

Ghost Rider & sequels

_shudders in cringe_


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2021)

i’ve altered my approach to watching these damned films. it was strictly chronological before. have made it all the way up to Industrial Symphony but couldn’t find a copy of Zandalee, so am going backwards chronologically too. So the latest I can get hold of at the mo is Wally’s Wonderland which I am in the middle of watching. but i think i will carry on with the two-pronged method as I think it works well to contrast early Cage with post-taxbill Cage.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2021)

Wally’s Wonderland was entertaining enough but it has a very stupid premise and a barely-sketched and badly acted supporting cast.
it’s unusual cos it has Cage in a non-speaking role, but he flexes his ACTING skills all the same, esp when he does a dance while playing pinball. aside from that, it’s forgettable 

I also saw another low budget shocker from this year, Jiu Jitsu, a woeful rip off of Predator with shades of Mortal Kombat
and Bourne and the cheapest shittest CGI i’ve ever witnessed 
Nicolas Cage doesn’t appear until half way through and he just fights with a sword, explains the plot badly, and dons a newspaper hat that he tells us he spends a lot of time making.
Dreadful shite to be avoided


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I also saw another low budget shocker from this year, Jiu Jitsu, a woeful rip off of Predator with shades of Mortal Kombat
> and Bourne and the cheapest shittest CGI i’ve ever witnessed
> Nicolas Cage doesn’t appear until half way through and he just fights with a sword, explains the plot badly, and dons a newspaper hat that he tells us he spends a lot of time making.
> Dreadful shite to be avoided


I didn't get far enough in to see Cage. That was really one of the worst things I have seen in a long time.
If it's going to just be fighting and running like that, they really really really needed to think about direction and editing first. That film gets EVERYTHING wrong.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2021)

he's barely in that film in the pic you posted - Fast Times At Ridgemont High - just an extra really, working in background of the restaurant the hero works in


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2021)

I also watched Wild At Heart again - the 2nd best of the films he's made so far - Raising Arizona is the best. Not quite as enamoured of it as I was when it came out, but I was 18 and in love, so it struck a chord.

Then I watched another forgettable Cage movie - Fire Birds (on YouTube as Wings Of The Apache), which is Top Gun with copters, and appears to be just one long advert for Apache helicopters and the US armed forces. The only other thing of note is that it is the source of the sample Rufige Kru use in their remix of Deep Blue's Helicopter - Tommy Lee Jones saying "you've got two very bad boys up here waiting for something to do...":


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2021)

Watching Zandalee next (thanks to a certain Urbanite who sent me a d/l - I didn't even ask, but am grateful!), before getting stuck in to the rest - I've got some time on my hands so I may watch a lot in the next week or so. I think I've managed to locate all the films now.


----------



## Sue (Oct 4, 2021)

Orang Utan, thank you for your service.


----------



## Riklet (Oct 4, 2021)

What about Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call? The Herzog remake. Man that's an awesome movie.. my fav Cage film I think!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2021)

Riklet said:


> What about Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call? The Herzog remake. Man that's an awesome movie.. my fav Cage film I think!


aye, loved it - deffo a movie with the Full Cage


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> he's barely in that film in the pic you posted - Fast Times At Ridgemont High - just an extra really, working in background of the restaurant the hero works in


Correct. Well done you.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I also watched Wild At Heart again - the 2nd best of the films he's made so far - Raising Arizona is the best. Not quite as enamoured of it as I was when it came out, but I was 18 and in love, so it struck a chord.


I watched them both quite recently. Both made quite an impact on me as a young teen (later teen for WAH). So many quotable lines and memorable moments. Pretty disappointed that neither packed the punch they used to.


----------



## Reno (Oct 4, 2021)

I've never cared that much for Raising Arizona and while I can see how brilliantly it is conceived, this type of manic comedy just doesn't make me laugh. When it first came out I was disappointed by Wild at Heart. After being hugely impressed by Blue Velvet, Wild at Heart felt too episodic and tonally all over the place. It has really grown on me though, it's full of great scenes and moments and I think it's one of the great screen love stories. My favourite Cage movie and Laura Dern gives a performance which is every step his crazy equal.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 4, 2021)

His last movie ‘Pig’ is honestly one of favourite movies of the year and he’s brilliant in it


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 5, 2021)

I think Con Air (with muscle vest walking away from exploding stuff cliche) when the rot set in.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> I think Con Air (with muscle vest walking away from exploding stuff cliche) when the rot set in.


that's one of his best and one of the best action films ever made


----------



## killer b (Oct 5, 2021)

I've not seen Con Air, keep on meaning to but am hampered by my main movie-watching partner being a Cage hater.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2021)

Zandalee was of course terrible - one of those erotic dramas that 9 1/2 Weeks/Wild Orchid made briefly popular - Cage is a tortured artist shagging his impotent friend's horny wife
Cage is great in it though - he has a fantastic entrance in silhouette, spreading his legs in a doorway and swirling his hair about - kinda like a videogame signature dance. It's set in New Orleans which is often the location for this kind of distinctly un-erotic sweaty writhing. Steve Buscemi pops his head in a few times as a cheerful ex-con.

I also watched Grand Isle, a more recent effort, which also features a horny Southern belle this time married to Cage, a sinister home owner who torments a young man sheltering at his house during a hurricane. I've nearly forgotten about it already. The only other memorable thing is Kelsey Grammar as a cop, murdering a deep south accent.


----------



## petee (Oct 5, 2021)

Reno said:


> I've never cared that much for Raising Arizona



huh - i liked it very well when it came out, but haven't seen it since. ripe to watch again.

con air was awful though.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> that's one of his best and one of the best action films ever made



Not a patch on Face Off. When I first saw Con Air I thought “Fucking Hell - they’ve turned him into Bruce Willis” 🙁


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Not a patch on Face Off. When I first saw Con Air I thought “Fucking Hell - they’ve turned him into Bruce Willis” 🙁


What's wrong with that?
I didn't like Face/Off


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What's wrong with that?
> I didn't like Face/Off



Con Air was a steaming pile of shite - although tbf John Malcovich was the worst actor in it. It just seemed to be a standard Hollywood career move at the time. We’ll probably have to agree to disagree. I thought he could do much better than go into that mould.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 5, 2021)

Not a fan of big stupid action films, but Con Air is brilliant.  Great cast. Buscemi is wonderful.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 6, 2021)

Saw a trailer at the pictures for a Cage film yesterday. Some kind of martial arts oddness...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Saw a trailer at the pictures for a Cage film yesterday. Some kind of martial arts oddness...


Prisoners Of The Ghostland?
( プリズナーズ・オブ・ゴーストランド )


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Not a fan of big stupid action films, but Con Air is brilliant.  Great cast. Buscemi is wonderful.


the script and cast elevated it above most other 90s actioners


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Prisoners Of The Ghostland?
> ( プリズナーズ・オブ・ゴーストランド )


Yes! Looks out there, had to grab a flier


----------



## Gromit (Oct 6, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Yes! Looks out there, had to grab a flier





krtek a houby said:


> View attachment 291396


Ive seen some of it (gave up on it).

I think after the success of Willy's Wonderland they tried to do something similarly wacky. This time they failed to hit the 'so bad it's good' button that they were once again deliberately trying to hit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2021)

i’m still gonna watch it. it’s a Nicolas Cage film in which he plays a sci fi prisoner who has bombs strapped to his nicky nacky noos by an evil prison governor who needs him to capture an escaped concubine. of course I’m in


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2021)

Cage Opus 41:
Primal

Cage as a boozy misanthropist wild animal wrangler/hunter who is transporting a Playstation 2-style CGI white jaguar, amongst other captured beasts, on a freighter, to sell to zoos. Also on the boat is a prisoner being extradited from Brazil by heavily armed US Marshalls. The prisoner is a rogue assassin who of course escapes using the same trick Hannibal Lector used in SIlence Of The Lambs. He lets all the animals out and chaos ensues. Has all the usual cliches. There are poisonous snakes and murderous squirrel monkeys to contend with too. Very reminiscent of movies likes Snakes On A Plane (Wankers On A Tanker?), except it takes itself more seriously, as well as all those poor CGI actioners from the 90s such as Congo, Deep Blue Sea and Anaconda. Notable only for an extremely weird and creepy looking bad guy played by Kevin Durand, who outCages Cage with his overacting hamminess. Oh and there's a funny scene with monkeys improbably biting a steward to death in a galley.

Quite low in the rankings but too forgettable to be truly dreadful

Will try and watch Amos & Andy and maybe Kill Chain today. Had to skip Honeymoon In Vegas for now as the torrent I had wouldn't play on my PS4 - I have seen it before though


----------



## Reno (Oct 9, 2021)

Bruce Willis has overtaken Nicolas Cage as the film star who has been making movies purely for a pay check, it's been one direct-to-video action-crapfest after another. The last decent film he starred in was Looper from a decade ago. He also is a far worse actor than Cage, who recently has been making more interesting films again.









						Bruce Willis filmography - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 9, 2021)

Reno said:


> Bruce Willis has overtaken Nicolas Cage as the film star who has been making movies purely for a pay check, it's been one direct-to-video action-crapfest after another. The last decent film he starred in was Looper from a decade ago. Has is also a far worse actor than Cage, who recently has been making more interesting films again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a much worse actor than Cage, and I'd argue that the last decent acting he did was in Pulp Fiction. It's a given these days that if Willis' face is on the poster, it's going to be a grim watch.


----------



## Reno (Oct 9, 2021)

In Looper Joseph Gordon-Levitt did all the acting. He and Willis play the same character at different ages and it’s Gordon-Levitt who perfectly captured Willis‘ voice and mannerisms. Willis wouldn’t be able to do the same thing  the other way round.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 9, 2021)

Reno said:


> In Looper Joseph Gordon-Levitt did all the acting. He and Willis play the same character at different ages and it’s Gordon-Levitt who perfectly captured Willis‘ voice and mannerisms. Willis wouldn’t be able to do the same thing  the other way round.


"*Bruce Willis is John McClane*" ... Its a shame he never learnt how to be anyone else.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 9, 2021)

He's pretty good in Twelve Monkeys.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 9, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> He's pretty good in Twelve Monkeys.


I'll give you that, but you can probably count on one hand the decent films he's been in, and some of those were decent despite him, not because of him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> "*Bruce Willis is John McClane*" ... Its a shame he never learnt how to be anyone else.


he was David Addison before he was John Mclane


----------



## Reno (Oct 9, 2021)

He’s mostly just ok when he can’t fall back on his cocky Moonlighting/Die Hard persona. One time I thought he was cast against type successfully was in Death Becomes Her, as the meek plastic surgeon who Meryl Streep and Goldie Hawn fight over.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 9, 2021)

Reno said:


> He’s mostly just ok when he can’t fall back on his cocky Moonlighting/Die Hard persona. One time I thought he was cast against type successfully was in Death Becomes Her, as the meek plastic surgeon who Meryl Streep and Goldie Hawn fight over.


I think that's number 5 on the handful of decent films he's been in.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2021)

i quite enjoyed Hudson Hawk

I’ll get my coat


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i quite enjoyed Hudson Hawk
> 
> I’ll get my coat


I'll open the door for you 🤣


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2021)

Reno said:


> He’s mostly just ok when he can’t fall back on his cocky Moonlighting/Die Hard persona. One time I thought he was cast against type successfully was in Death Becomes Her, as the meek plastic surgeon who Meryl Streep and Goldie Hawn fight over.


Moonrise Kingdom is another one. 
Haven’t seen him in Motherless Brooklyn yet but it doesn’t seem like a typical action role.

I thought he was ok in Tears Of The Sun too.
Plus of course he as done some decent blockbuster roles in Armageddon, Sixth Sense and Unbreakable. ok he’s not very emotive but at least in Sixth Sense it’s cos he’s dead


----------



## Sue (Oct 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Haven’t seen him in Motherless Brooklyn yet but it doesn’t seem like a typical action role.


I'd forgotten he was in that. Tbh I can't recall much about the film at all. So don't think it was terrible but then it was obviously quite unmemorable.


----------



## Reno (Oct 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Moonrise Kingdom is another one.
> Haven’t seen him in Motherless Brooklyn yet but it doesn’t seem like a typical action role.
> 
> I thought he was ok in Tears Of The Sun too.
> Plus of course he as done some decent blockbuster roles in Armageddon, Sixth Sense and Unbreakable. ok he’s not very emotive but at least in Sixth Sense it’s cos he’s dead


I like The Sixth Sense, but I think he always looks constipated when going for solemn. The entire cast around him is first rate though.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 9, 2021)

Unbreakable is great IIRC - an underrated film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2021)

Ok, any volunteers for suffering a Willisothon and reporting back? I have my hands full


----------



## 8ball (Oct 10, 2021)

Reno said:


> Bruce Willis has overtaken Nicolas Cage as the film star who has been making movies purely for a pay check…



Well, you say that, but that’s me in work every day.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Moonrise Kingdom is another one.
> Haven’t seen him in Motherless Brooklyn yet but it doesn’t seem like a typical action role.
> 
> I thought he was ok in Tears Of The Sun too.
> Plus of course he as done some decent blockbuster roles in Armageddon, Sixth Sense and Unbreakable. ok he’s not very emotive but at least in Sixth Sense it’s cos he’s dead



Oh yeah, he's alright in Unreakable. Forgot about that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 14, 2021)

Got four done and dusted:
Honeymoon In Vegas - thought I'd seen this before but I don't think I had - it's just one of those generic 90s romantic comedies. Cage is fine in this, and there are funny moments. Though he has chemistry at all with Sarah Michelle Geller, and it's replete with shitty reinforcement of ossified sexual mores. James Caan phones it in (as with most of his roles tbf) as the antagonist. It is funny sometimes though, esp the Flying Elvises bit, and Cage aquits himself well, but disappointingly, there's no wild Full Cage freakout moments in it.
Amos & Andrew - I'd not heard of this one - Samuel L Jackson is his co-star in a pre-stardom role - Jackson as a Pulitzer Prize winning writer visiting his new holday home on an island somewhere in New England, only to be reported as a thief by his white liberal lawyer neighbour and his wife (he keeps mentioning he helped defend the Chicago Seven). Chaos ensues and Cage is a prisoner who is tasked by corrupt police chief with taking the heat off the cops after they riddle Jackson's home with bullets - it's a misguided liberal attempt to satirise racism and white liberal prejudices, but in light of the recent awareness of police brutality, it doesn't work as a light-hearted comedy. 
And then there were two more recent taxbill VOD movies:
Kill Chain - this isn't a complete turkey - it makes good use of its restricted locations and small cast, but otherwise it's a derivative hitman-becomes-target shoot-em-up thriller. Watch the John Wick movies instead though.
Running With The Devil  - quite well made Traffic rip-off, intended to show the entire drug trade from production to distribution, but it's quite dull and Cage sleepwalks his way through. It has a surprisingly stellar cast, including a sorry turn by Laurence Fishburne as a dealer high on his own supply


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2021)

Watched the two Croods films - caveman family animation from Dreamworks, but basically The Flintstones on acid, with Cage as Daddy Caveman who doesn't want his family to experience anything new as the outside world is so dangerous. I watched the 2nd one at the actual cinema with my 8 year old niece and it was a great experience. Would recommend watching it on drugs at home though as it's very colourful to the point of psychedelic, with all sorts of fantastic prehistoric animals such as Punchmonkeys, Chicken Seals and Land Whales. Cage is acceptable and does what he is told, with one Full Cage Freakout in each movie as expected,


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Watched the two Croods films - caveman family animation from Dreamworks, but basically The Flintstones on acid, with Cage as Daddy Caveman who doesn't want his family to experience anything new as the outside world is so dangerous.


Kinda sounds like Captain Fantastic (not a Cage film). But in Captain Fantastic the guy is a single parent, off-grid anti-capitalist. Good film that is.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 29, 2021)

Just watched Pig 🐖.  I thought it was great - a quiet yet moving performance from Cage. 
There's a particular scene in a hipster restaurant i thought was superb


----------



## cybershot (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 17, 2021)

i put knowing on whilst i was making the tea. Im 3/4 through it, He's worried the end of the world is coming. exciting times


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 17, 2021)

late to the party, but left behind, the one about the rapture. that isproper  a parcel of shite. you will enjoy that one I'm sure Orang Utan


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2021)

I watched Pig last week and it’s certainly his best since Colour Out Of Space.
It’s not just a Cage showcase - Alex Wolff is impressive in a low key performance that often relies on just the look in his eyes. There’s also a great turn from an actor who’s the spit of 70s Van Morrison.
The highlight of the film is the restaurant scene @D’wards describes. If this had been a Hollywood movie, all three actors in the scene could have been nominated for awards. 
Solid 8/10


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Running With The Devil  - quite well made Traffic rip-off, intended to show the entire drug trade from production to distribution, but it's quite dull and Cage sleepwalks his way through. It has a surprisingly stellar cast, including a sorry turn by Laurence Fishburne as a dealer high on his own supply


It was such a ludicrous plot. Perfect for Cage.


----------



## Reno (Dec 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I watched Pig last week and it’s certainly his best since Colour Out Of Space.
> It’s not just a Cage showcase - Alex Wolff is impressive in a low key performance that often relies on just the look in his eyes. There’s also a great turn from an actor who’s the spit of 70s Van Morrison.
> The highlight of the film is the restaurant scene @D’wards describes. If this had been a Hollywood movie, all three actors in the scene could have been nominated for awards.
> Solid 8/10


Hollywood movies rarely get nominated for Oscars these days, most of last years winners were independent films. Pig still stands a chance, as a 2021 release it will be eligible for the Oscars in 2022. There just doesn't seem a massive amount of buzz around it and there will be some stiff competition.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 17, 2021)

This looks like it could be fun. Nicholas Cage actually plays Nicholas Cage in a film called "The Unbearable Weight Of Massive Talent".

"Cage plays a fictionalized, highly neurotic, anxiety ridden version of himself who is hired to appear at the birthday party of superfan and crime boss Javi. But he is also there to spy on Javi for the US government".


----------



## Reno (Dec 17, 2021)

Why bump this old Nicholas Cage = shit thread, when there is the perfectly good Nicholas Cage = Dreadful  thread currently active ? 









						Nicolas Cage = Dreadful
					

Thinking about conair thread and is there anyone out there as bad as this hobo....his voice is one that I imagine plays on the loud speakers in hell on some endless loop, he is always trying to come across as a deep thinker, mystical and strong though can't think of any film where he doesn't...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2021)

Reno said:


> Hollywood movies rarely get nominated for Oscars these days, most of last years winners were independent films. Pig still stands a chance, as a 2021 release it will be eligible for the Oscars in 2022. There just doesn't seem a massive amount of buzz around it and there will be some stiff competition.


Ah right, I guess what I meant by Hollywood was not major studios but just a well-publicised movie that didn't sneak in under the radar like Pig has done, though it was well reviewed.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2021)

Reno said:


> Why bump this old Nicholas Cage = shit thread, when there is the perfectly good Nicholas Cage = Dreadful  thread active ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll merge


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2021)

By the way, for anyone who liked Pig, do watch The Truffle Hunters - it’s a documentary about…well, you know


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 30, 2021)

I watched Prisoners Of The Ghostland, which is one of his strangest, though it doesn’t work at all. The director is well known in Japan for making subversive extreme films, but there’s nothing here to shock. The only thing of note is the production design/setting and the bizarre story - it looks like an extended pop video. Sofia Boutella is wasted but at least we get to witness Cage yell ‘testicuuuuule’ to mourn the one that has just been blown off by a minibomb attached to it


----------



## Sue (Dec 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The only thing of note is the production design/setting and the bizarre story - it looks like an extended pop video. Sofia Boutella is wasted but* at least we get to witness Cage yell ‘testicuuuuule’ to mourn the one that has just been blown off by a minibomb attached to it*


. Sounds worth the admission price for that alone...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 30, 2021)

Sue said:


> . Sounds worth the admission price for that alone...


You can also YouTube it


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 31, 2021)

Call me a thespian not an actor, says Nicolas Cage
					

Oscar winner says he sees his art as ‘more like shamanism’ while acknowledging he may sound ‘absurd and ridiculous’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

Rented/acquired a streak of his earlier films this week  - Deadfall, Guarding Tess, It Could Happen To You, Trapped In Paradise, Kiss Of Death and Leaving Las Vegas, taking me up to Cage's Purple Patch of home runs - Leaving Las Vegas, The Rock, Con Air and Face/Off. Didn't like Face/Off when I first saw it - maybe I'll like it more this time round, after seeing some REALLY BAD Cage films.

I watched Deadfall and Guarding Tess. Two very different performances but both poor. Deadfall is just shoddily made and badly written and acted - it's possibly Cage's weirdest performance so far, but skip the film and watch the highlights on YouTube. One of the rare films in which he dies and he dies quite horribly and far too soon in the film. It was was made by his brother I think - a Coppola anyway - which must have been why he gets away with such a scenery chewing act as the role isn't a big one.
Guarding Tess is a well made film, it's just not very good or funny and has one of his tamest performances as a Secret Service bodyguard of an ornery and micromanaging presidential widow played by Shirley Maclaine, who's the best thing in it.
Now, to It Could Happen To You.....


----------



## Sue (Jan 3, 2022)

Thank you for your service, Orang Utan!


----------



## T & P (Jan 3, 2022)

Sue said:


> Thank you for your service, Orang Utan!


I think we should be allowed to put in requests to Orang Utan for similar meticulous research into other actors’ work who have an ample yet sketchy repertoire.

I would have suggested he does Steven Seagal next, but I wouldn’t wish that on my worst enemy, let alone someone I have no beef whatsoever with. Though if he feels up to the task, who am I to tell him otherwise?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

T & P said:


> I think we should be allowed to put in requests to Orang Utan for similar meticulous research into other actors’ work who have an ample yet sketchy repertoire.
> 
> I would have suggested he does Steven Seagal next, but I wouldn’t wish that on my worst enemy, let alone someone I have no beef whatsoever with. Though if he feels up to the task, who am I to tell him otherwise?


Have already done a Seagal box set but not sure I could stretch to his entire oeuvre


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

But I am also about to embark upon both a James Bond odyssey and a full exploration of Wes Anderson’s entire output.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

Oh, the Moviedrome list is another one I need to get back to. Stalled at Barbarella I think


----------



## 8ball (Jan 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> But I am also about to embark upon both a James Bond odyssey and a full exploration of Wes Anderson’s entire output.



Can I suggest Werner Herzog for once you’re done with those?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

8ball said:


> Can I suggest Werner Herzog for once you’re done with those?


Done already! Little Dieter Needs To Fly is my favourite I think, or the Antarctica one. His docs are more interesting that his other work.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Done already! Little Dieter Needs To Fly is my favourite I think, or the Antarctica one. His docs are more interesting that his other work.



I loved the Antarctica one too.


----------



## T & P (Jan 3, 2022)

Actually, I reckon you should do one of the big three 80s action heroes, Arnie, Stallone, or Bruce Willis.

All three boasting a relatively expansive film career that includes both some of the most iconic blockbusters of all time, and some utter embarrassing efforts- plus everything in between.

Willis is arguably the most valued of the three as a competent actor, but I‘be always thought Stallone, whilst no Hall of Fame material, is a far better actor than his CV has let him show.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

Arnie would be the easiest, I think. Feels like he was more choosy than the other two, or acted in fewer films. Have never seen Twins or Junior! but let's not get ahead of ourselves - still have 70+ Cage movies to plough through!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Arnie would be the easiest, I think. Feels like he was more choosy than the other two, or acted in fewer films. Have never seen Twins or Junior! but let's not get ahead of ourselves - still have 70+ Cage movies to plough through!


68 actually!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2022)

No one when they approach death says "I wish I'd watched more Nicholas cage films"


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> No one when they approach death says "I wish I'd watched more Nicholas cage films"


it's good to have an undemanding inconequential project on the go though. good for MH, esp in these feverish times


----------



## Reno (Jan 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> it's good to have an undemanding inconequential project on the go though. good for MH, esp in these feverish times


I would find that quite demanding.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> it's good to have an undemanding inconequential project on the go though. good for MH, esp in these feverish times


I do. I've walked the capital ring and now I'm doing the London loop


----------



## 8ball (Jan 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Arnie would be the easiest, I think. Feels like he was more choosy than the other two, or acted in fewer films. Have never seen Twins or Junior! but let's not get ahead of ourselves - still have 70+ Cage movies to plough through!



I nearly suggested Arnie.  Heard he did something a couple of years back that showed some acting chops.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

Reno said:


> I would find that quite demanding.


less demanding than the Bergman, Tarkovsky and Hitchcock odysseys I originally had planned!


----------



## Sue (Jan 3, 2022)

Yes, I can't help but feel that there are better uses of your time, better films to watch, Orang Utan...


----------



## Sue (Jan 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> less demanding than the Bergman, Tarkovsky and Hitchcock odysseys I originally had planned!


You could knock Tarkovsky off pretty quick - he only made six films or something.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> less demanding than the Bergman, Tarkovsky and Hitchcock odysseys I originally had planned!


Think of the toll your cage pursuit is having on your critical faculties


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

Sue said:


> You could knock Tarkovsky off pretty quick - he only made six films or something.


have to get through them though!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

Sue said:


> Yes, I can't help but feel that there are better uses of your time, better films to watch, Orang Utan...


I've started so I'll finish!


----------



## Sue (Jan 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> have to get through them though!


Some I like more than others but it's not really a 'get through them' thing. Or it shouldn't be anyway...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

Sue said:


> Some I like more than others but it's not really a 'get through them' thing. Or it shouldn't be anyway...


Mirror felt like it! Loved Stalker and Solaris though!


----------



## Sue (Jan 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Mirror felt like it! Loved Stalker and Solaris though!


See, you're halfway through already! Not so keen on Nostalgia, but I found Ivan's Childhood and Andrei Rublev beautiful and transfixing.

ETA Forgot The Sacrifice.


----------



## T & P (Jan 3, 2022)

8ball said:


> I nearly suggested Arnie.  Heard he did something a couple of years back that showed some acting chops.


Whereas Predator was never conceived as a film where good acting should be expected or contribute towards its overall enjoyment, he was actually decent in it. By his standards the best acting performance he’s ever pulled imo. That’s not saying a lot in itself of course, but at least he displayed a wider range of emotions than in other films.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

He just has to look angry and shoot and hit people mind


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

He can do comedy though - he's great in Cactus Jack in which he plays a version of Road Runner to a version of Kirk Douglas' Wile E Coyote.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> He just has to look angry and shoot and hit people mind



I’m thinking if something fairly recent which was a very unphysical role and people said he was very good.

Maybe I dreamed it…


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

8ball said:


> I’m thinking if something fairly recent which was a very unphysical role and people said he was very good.
> 
> Maybe I dreamed it…


this one?








						Maggie (film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## 8ball (Jan 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think you’ve got it.  For some reason  the only details I had in my head was that it was about a man whose daughter was sick.  Which is kind of accurate but misses a few details that some people would consider relevant.


----------



## Reno (Jan 3, 2022)

8ball said:


> Yeah, I think you’ve got it.  For some reason  the only details I had in my head was that it was about a man whose daughter was sick.  Which is kind of accurate but misses a few details that some people would consider relevant.


I didn't think the film was very good and Schwarzenegger got praise for appearing in a low budget indie in an atypical role. He does fine considering but it doesn't play to his strengths. It's a zombie film trying to tug at the heart strings but I just found it glum and not much else.


----------



## Sue (Jan 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one doesn't have Arnie in it but suspect it's a better film:









						The Maggie - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




What about all the Ealing Comedies or something, Orang Utan?

Eta And The Maggie's set in West Coast Scotland which you were just saying you liked.  Also just realised the Mandy thing too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2022)

Sue said:


> This one doesn't have Arnie in it but suspect it's a better film:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could do that - have access to at least four of them on DVD. My dad has a huge collection, a lot of them collections on box set - I just gave him a BFI collection of Kurosawa gangster films. Actually, there’s an idea…


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 11, 2022)

I might watch Pig tonight.  Also just noticed that funhouse one is on Now Cinema too.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 11, 2022)

Pig gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## T & P (Feb 11, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Pig gets a thumbs up from me.


Yes, I was highly impressed with it and thought Cage was fucking great in it.

And I don’t give a fuck if anyone were to try the ‘well, he didn’t have many lines in it or an extensive range of emotions to muster’ argument. Without wishing to compare performances or actors, he’s every bit as good from a purely objective acting standpoint as Javier Bardem was in No Country for Old Men. Not that he’ll ever get the recognition for it, because neither is the film as high profile nor the character as iconic. But as good a performance for that role as any other living actor could have delivered imo.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 12, 2022)

Willy's Wonderland was so bad I couldn't finish it.  It's a shame as I quite liked the creepy puppet things.


----------



## Reno (Feb 12, 2022)

T & P said:


> Yes, I was highly impressed with it and thought Cage was fucking great in it.
> 
> And I don’t give a fuck if anyone were to try the ‘well, he didn’t have many lines in it or an extensive range of emotions to muster’ argument. Without wishing to compare performances or actors, he’s every bit as good from a purely objective acting standpoint as Javier Bardem was in No Country for Old Men. Not that he’ll ever get the recognition for it, because neither is the film as high profile nor the character as iconic. But as good a performance for that role as any other living actor could have delivered imo.


From what I read, Cage got nothing but praise and he won a number of prestigious acting awards for his performance in what was a highly regarded film.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 12, 2022)

Much as I liked Pig, it was probably his beard that did most of the work.


----------



## T & P (Feb 12, 2022)

Reno said:


> From what I read, Cage got nothing but praise and he won a number of prestigious acting awards for his performance in what was a highly regarded film.


Good to hear he gets praise when due. Though my post was aimed at this thread (given its title) rather than the world at large.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2022)

_GQ_ piece out recently:









						Nicolas Cage Can Explain It All
					

GQ’s April cover star details why every extraordinary thing about his wild work and life actually makes perfect sense.




					www.gq.com


----------



## killer b (Mar 23, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> _GQ_ piece out recently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just reading this - it's less fun than I was hoping tbh. some entries for the male model strong looks thread though ska invita


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2022)

killer b said:


> I'm just reading this - it's less fun than I was hoping tbh. some entries for the male model strong looks thread though ska invita


Comes across as less a mad genius, more just a dude who works hard at his chosen craft 👍


----------



## ska invita (Mar 24, 2022)

killer b said:


> I'm just reading this - it's less fun than I was hoping tbh. some entries for the male model strong looks thread though ska invita


hah thanks for that, good entertainment....i wonder if he ever had this Elvis on Crack look before Wild At Heart? He seems to have adopted it quite deeply. Though looking him up he is from California, which basically = the desert, as opposed to being an urbanite New Yoiker, so maybe its natural and not totally put on IYWIM . Didnt know his real name is Copolla and is uncle is Francis Ford


----------



## Reno (Mar 24, 2022)

ska invita said:


> hah thanks for that, good entertainment....i wonder if he ever had this Elvis on Crack look before Wild At Heart? He seems to have adopted it quite deeply. Though looking him up he is from California, which basically = the desert, as opposed to being an urbanite New Yoiker, so maybe its natural and not totally put on IYWIM . Didnt know his real name is Copolla and is uncle is Francis Ford


That's a fashion spread for a life style magazine. These aren't his clothes, they have been chosen by a stylist for the article, inspired by some iconic movie looks of his.

Here he is explaining his choice of Tartan on the red carpet with his love for Shortbread:


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 24, 2022)

No one can play Nic Cage like Nic Cage. So why not cast him to play himself?


----------



## killer b (Mar 24, 2022)

ska invita said:


> hah thanks for that, good entertainment....i wonder if he ever had this Elvis on Crack look before Wild At Heart?


One of the points the interview makes is that the Elvis on Crack thing is largely a construction from youtube compilation clips - one he's surely leaned into over the last decade or so, but not really all that real, or that old.


----------



## PricelessTrifle (Mar 29, 2022)

Apropos of nothing, I watched Con Air again last week for the first time in probably a decade - and I honestly found it to be rather an enjoyable experience; I was also very, very stoned; which may or may not but fucking obviously played an immense role. Aside from Cage's goofy ass portrayal of a southern accent, I thought his acting was rather..adequate. As opposed for example to his acting in that atrocious Mom and Dad film, what a veritable nonstop fucking cringe fest that was.. I can usually well enough appreciate his bizarre idiosyncrasies, and altogether enjoy the eccentricity; but that one.. You ever cringe so hard it makes you fucking angry? Yeah; skip Mom and Dad. Lol. At least I think that's what it's called - the film where suddenly, out of nowhere and without even the eventual inkling of explanation (iirc anyway, it was ..difficult, to pay too close attention  to truth be told), parents everywhere are stricken with the uncontrollable desire to murder their stupid fucking children.. has a lot of weird audio and needlessly erratic cuts in certain scenes, bc reasons(?). 

Fun story, I first saw Con Air in theatre when I was a young, pre teenaged boy; my father took me to see it. I asked him to take me to see Space Jam... I was displeased with the outcome. 

Lastly, I thought Color Out Of Space was pretty..watchable; if you're into 'Lovecraftian horror.' Which I'm not. But.


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> No one can play Nic Cage like Nic Cage. So why not cast him to play himself?



Watched this last night. Fairly enjoyable tripe, actually


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 12, 2022)

Tis on my list


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Tis on my list


Probably not worth paying for it imo unless you’re really desperate for something to watch or you’re a Cage nerd, but certainly worth catching up for free. Pedro Pascal is brilliant as well. And Cage looks with it and healthy and fit, which is always good to see.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 12, 2022)

I think you mean The Mandalorian is brilliant as well.

Which is nice


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 12, 2022)

It's OK, but very silly.


----------



## Looby (Jun 12, 2022)

Saw this last night, mainly because my mate wanted to, and really enjoyed it. Agreed it was very silly but good fun and Pedro Pascal was brilliant. 
I quite like how much Cage was willing to take the piss out of himself. 
Mr Looby sent me a Wogan clip from years back when I described a bit of the film which was mental and he was clearly off his face. 

We went to a lovely old theatre and in theory I’d like to give them more of my money than the multiplexes but I won’t. 

It smelled musty,  the drinks were cheap but warm and the seats are the worst, tiniest seats I’ve ever sat in.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2023)

I’m looking forward to seeing his attempt at Dracula


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

neonwilderness said:


> I’m looking forward to seeing his attempt at Dracula



If he can chew more scenery than Gary Oldman in the role back in the 90s, I’ll be impressed!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> If he can chew more scenery than Gary Oldman in the role back in the 90s, I’ll be impressed!


I'd be happy if he just revisited his vampires kiss persona.


----------

